# Kann Meinen Char Nicht Finden



## Felias (9. September 2006)

Ich weiss es gibt genug posts darüber, aber nirgendwo find ich was, das mir hilft. Hab mir das alles gestern installiert, und bin wie immer fleißig am spielen. Bin extra ab und zu mal rein und raus um zu sehen ob sich was tut. er überträgt nach dem schließen von wow immer brav meinen char, nur hier find ich ihn nicht. und somit gibts auch keine Signatur.
Jemand ne idee woran das liegt? oder dauert es immer ein paar tage?


----------



## Dego (9. September 2006)

Hallo 

Bei mir das selbe, habe den uplaod gemacht aber kein char da, könnt mal jemand was dazu schreiben bitte 
wäre nice  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

grüße


----------



## Roran (9. September 2006)

Server ?
Gilde ?
Char Name ?


----------



## Felias (9. September 2006)

Nefarian
Umbrella Corporation
Felis


----------



## Whitecat (9. September 2006)

Felias schrieb:


> Nefarian
> Umbrella Corporation
> Felis



Beir mir das selbe....

Whitecat
Ravenclaw
Dun Morogh

Blasc Version ist aktuell, abgleich wird auch angezeigt..

HILFE..


----------



## VanquishFirewall (9. September 2006)

Hi bei mir ist es so ähnlich zwar hat er einmal die Chars eingelesen aber ich hab jetzt schon gestern abend und heute morgen gespielt und er updatets einfach net obwohl es immer da steht wenn ich rausgeh

Nazjatar
GermanBlackPirates
Bloodofice

thx mfg thorsten


----------



## Roran (9. September 2006)

VanquishFirewall schrieb:


> Hi bei mir ist es so ähnlich zwar hat er einmal die Chars eingelesen aber ich hab jetzt schon gestern abend und heute morgen gespielt und er updatets einfach net obwohl es immer da steht wenn ich rausgeh
> 
> Nazjatar
> GermanBlackPirates
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lvl 33 sehe ich da.


----------



## Felias (9. September 2006)

Das ist ja schoen, nur was ist mit uns anderen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (9. September 2006)

Whitecat schrieb:


> Beir mir das selbe....
> 
> Whitecat
> Ravenclaw
> ...





VanquishFirewall schrieb:


> Hi bei mir ist es so ähnlich zwar hat er einmal die Chars eingelesen aber ich hab jetzt schon gestern abend und heute morgen gespielt und er updatets einfach net obwohl es immer da steht wenn ich rausgeh
> 
> Nazjatar
> GermanBlackPirates
> ...


Leg mal ein Item von deinem Char ins Inventar, wenn du dich auslogst.
Und Postet mal bitte eure *BLASCProfilerConfig.lua*


----------



## Fraggster666 (9. September 2006)

Hi
Ich habe das gleiche Prob!!!

Thorodin
Legend of Stormwind
Dethecus


----------



## Lightwotan (9. September 2006)

hab auch das problem...

BLASC_SaveLocs = 1;
BLASC_DEBUG = nil;
BLASC_DoScanRecipe = nil;
BLASC_DoScanTalents = 1;
BLASC_DoScanEquipment = 1;
BLASC_DoScanBank = nil;
BLASC_DoScanInventory = nil;
BLASC_DoScanGold = nil;
BLASC_DoScanBasic = 1;
BLASC_CHARS = {"Lightwotan@Rexxar"};


habs installiert, update wird immer gemacht, aber ich werd nicht angezeigt

Server: Rexxar
Gilde: Naxxramas bund
Char Name: Lightwotan


----------



## Salomonia (9. September 2006)

Ich habe das gleiche Problem und wollte deswegen einfach nur mal wissen, wie lange es in der Regel dauert bis man seine Profile auf der Seite sieht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich bin warscheinlich nur zu ungeduldig^^

da fällt mir noch ein... 

Server: Proudmoore
Gilde: Celeste Dragon
Name: Salomonia

Server: Proudmoore
Gilde: Dragon Whelps
Name: Xenah

Server: Proudmoore
Gilde: Dragon Whelps 
Name: Draken


----------



## Dego (9. September 2006)

hier:

BLASC_SaveLocs = 1;
BLASC_DEBUG = nil;
BLASC_DoScanRecipe = 1;
BLASC_DoScanTalents = 1;
BLASC_DoScanEquipment = 1;
BLASC_DoScanBank = nil;
BLASC_DoScanInventory = nil;
BLASC_DoScanGold = nil;
BLASC_DoScanBasic = 1;
BLASC_CHARS = {"Dego@Anub'arak"};

Gilde Anima Invicta

und was is da bitte falsch, upload ist immer erfolgreich


----------



## Salomonia (9. September 2006)

BLASC_SaveLocs = 1;
BLASC_DEBUG = nil;
BLASC_DoScanRecipe = 1;
BLASC_DoScanTalents = 1;
BLASC_DoScanEquipment = 1;
BLASC_DoScanBank = nil;
BLASC_DoScanInventory = nil;
BLASC_DoScanGold = nil;
BLASC_DoScanBasic = 1;
BLASC_CHARS = {"Xenah@Proudmoore","Salomonia@Proudmoore","Draken@Proudmoore"};


----------



## Dego (9. September 2006)

Bitte nimmt mal einer stellung ?! da wir anscheinend nicht nur zu zweit mit diesem prob sind

danke


----------



## Roran (9. September 2006)

Postet mal die Debug.txt aus dem BLASC Verzeichniss


----------



## Salomonia (9. September 2006)

Hier im Amhang meine debug.txt aus dem blasc Verzeichnis

danke und gruss schon mal im voraus


----------



## Lightwotan (9. September 2006)

die debug.txt

09.09.2006 17:08:23<<- BLASC Version: 0.13.0 Build:219
09.09.2006 17:08:23<<- Lade Build Version von WoW
09.09.2006 17:08:23->> WoW Build Version: 5595
09.09.2006 17:08:23->> Programm gestartet
09.09.2006 17:08:23->> Timer:1000
09.09.2006 17:08:23->> WoWFileName: E:\World of Warcraft\wow.exe
09.09.2006 17:08:23->> Autoupdate: -1
09.09.2006 17:08:23->> Modus: 7
09.09.2006 17:08:23->> Gold: 0
09.09.2006 17:08:23->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
09.09.2006 17:08:23->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
09.09.2006 17:08:23->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
09.09.2006 17:08:23->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
09.09.2006 17:08:23->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
09.09.2006 17:08:23->>FTP_Anonym: 1
09.09.2006 17:08:23WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
09.09.2006 17:08:23WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
09.09.2006 17:10:27->> WoW als aktiv erkannt (09.09.2006 17:10:27)
09.09.2006 17:10:27->> BLASCrafter wird aktualisiert
09.09.2006 17:10:27BLASCrafter für Rexxar geladen
09.09.2006 17:10:27->> BLASCrafter fertig aktualisiert
09.09.2006 17:10:27->> WoW.exe als Running Application gefunden
09.09.2006 17:15:06->> WoW als beendet erkannt
09.09.2006 17:15:06->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
09.09.2006 17:15:06->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
09.09.2006 17:15:06->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
09.09.2006 17:15:06->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
09.09.2006 17:15:06->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
09.09.2006 17:15:06->>FTP_Anonym: 1
09.09.2006 17:15:06WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
09.09.2006 17:15:06WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
09.09.2006 17:15:06<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
09.09.2006 17:15:06<<- Suche nach E:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\BADTASTE781\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
09.09.2006 17:15:06<<- Datei gefunden E:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\BADTASTE781\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
09.09.2006 17:15:06->> Suche abgeschlossen
09.09.2006 17:15:06->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 1
09.09.2006 17:15:06->> Aktuelles Profil: BADTASTE781
09.09.2006 17:15:06->> Aktuelle Datei: E:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\BADTASTE781\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
09.09.2006 17:15:06->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
09.09.2006 17:15:06->> FTP: Connected.
09.09.2006 17:15:07->> FTP: Connection established
09.09.2006 17:15:07<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
09.09.2006 17:15:07<<- Laden von ({AB1DBB9F-5322-4E05-8B90-0EC5E461F05D}.lua)
09.09.2006 17:15:07<<- Upload der LUA Datei ({AB1DBB9F-5322-4E05-8B90-0EC5E461F05D}.lua
09.09.2006 17:15:07FTPPREPUT Filename=E:\World of Warcraft\BLASC\tmp\~tmpdata.dat   -- SERVERFILENAME={AB1DBB9F-5322-4E05-8B90-0EC5E461F05D}.lua
09.09.2006 17:15:07->> FTP: Starting FTP transfer
09.09.2006 17:15:07FTPWORKBEGIN
09.09.2006 17:15:07FTPWORKS
09.09.2006 17:15:07FTPWORKD Datentransfer: 100% (Geschwindigkeit 0,00 KB/s )
09.09.2006 17:15:07FTPWORKE
09.09.2006 17:15:07FTPWORKEND
09.09.2006 17:15:07->> FTP: Transfer complete
09.09.2006 17:15:07FTPAFPUT
09.09.2006 17:15:07<<- Datei erfolgreich übertragen
09.09.2006 17:15:07->> FTP: Disconnecting.
09.09.2006 17:15:07->> FTP: Disconnected.
09.09.2006 17:15:07->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
09.09.2006 17:15:07->> FTP: Connected.
09.09.2006 17:15:07->> FTP: Connection established
09.09.2006 17:15:07->> Lade Blacklist
09.09.2006 17:15:08->> entpacke Blacklist
09.09.2006 17:15:08->> Blacklist geladen
09.09.2006 17:15:08->> Start Wissensdatenbank
09.09.2006 17:15:08->> Parse itemcache
09.09.2006 17:15:08<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:2)
09.09.2006 17:15:08->> Start Parsen 21437062
09.09.2006 17:15:08<<- ClientVersion: 5595
09.09.2006 17:15:10<<- Typ2 hat 0 neue Einträge
09.09.2006 17:15:10->> Ende Parsen 21439218
09.09.2006 17:15:10->> Parse questcache
09.09.2006 17:15:10<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:1)
09.09.2006 17:15:10->> Start Parsen 21439234
09.09.2006 17:15:10<<- ClientVersion: 5595
09.09.2006 17:15:10<<- Typ1 hat 0 neue Einträge
09.09.2006 17:15:10->> Ende Parsen 21439359
09.09.2006 17:15:10->> Parse creaturecache
09.09.2006 17:15:10<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:3)
09.09.2006 17:15:10->> Start Parsen 21439375
09.09.2006 17:15:10<<- ClientVersion: 5595
09.09.2006 17:15:10<<- Typ3 hat 0 neue Einträge
09.09.2006 17:15:10->> Ende Parsen 21439671
09.09.2006 17:15:10->> Sprachkontrolle
09.09.2006 17:15:10->> keine neuen Daten gefunden
09.09.2006 17:15:10->> FTP: Disconnecting.
09.09.2006 17:15:10->> FTP: Disconnected.
09.09.2006 19:22:25->> WoW als aktiv erkannt (09.09.2006 19:22:25)
09.09.2006 19:22:25->> BLASCrafter wird aktualisiert
09.09.2006 19:22:27BLASCrafter für Rexxar geladen
09.09.2006 19:22:27->> BLASCrafter fertig aktualisiert
09.09.2006 19:22:27->> WoW.exe als Running Application gefunden
09.09.2006 21:29:55->> WoW als beendet erkannt
09.09.2006 21:29:56->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
09.09.2006 21:29:56->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
09.09.2006 21:29:56->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
09.09.2006 21:29:56->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
09.09.2006 21:29:56->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
09.09.2006 21:29:56->>FTP_Anonym: 1
09.09.2006 21:29:56WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
09.09.2006 21:29:56WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
09.09.2006 21:29:56<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
09.09.2006 21:29:56<<- Suche nach E:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\BADTASTE781\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
09.09.2006 21:29:56<<- Datei gefunden E:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\BADTASTE781\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
09.09.2006 21:29:56->> Suche abgeschlossen
09.09.2006 21:29:56->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 1
09.09.2006 21:29:56->> Aktuelles Profil: BADTASTE781
09.09.2006 21:29:56->> Aktuelle Datei: E:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\BADTASTE781\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
09.09.2006 21:29:56->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
09.09.2006 21:29:56->> FTP: Connected.
09.09.2006 21:29:56->> FTP: Connection established
09.09.2006 21:29:56<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
09.09.2006 21:29:56<<- Laden von ({C98C3D99-1B11-41F9-ACA9-6252D76F0335}.lua)
09.09.2006 21:29:57<<- Upload der LUA Datei ({C98C3D99-1B11-41F9-ACA9-6252D76F0335}.lua
09.09.2006 21:29:57FTPPREPUT Filename=E:\World of Warcraft\BLASC\tmp\~tmpdata.dat   -- SERVERFILENAME={C98C3D99-1B11-41F9-ACA9-6252D76F0335}.lua
09.09.2006 21:29:57->> FTP: Starting FTP transfer
09.09.2006 21:29:57FTPWORKBEGIN
09.09.2006 21:29:57FTPWORKS
09.09.2006 21:29:57FTPWORKD Datentransfer: 100% (Geschwindigkeit 98,02 KB/s )
09.09.2006 21:29:57FTPWORKE
09.09.2006 21:29:57FTPWORKEND
09.09.2006 21:29:57->> FTP: Transfer complete
09.09.2006 21:29:57FTPAFPUT
09.09.2006 21:29:57<<- Datei erfolgreich übertragen
09.09.2006 21:29:57->> FTP: Disconnecting.
09.09.2006 21:29:57->> FTP: Disconnected.
09.09.2006 21:29:57->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
09.09.2006 21:29:57->> FTP: Connected.
09.09.2006 21:29:57->> FTP: Connection established
09.09.2006 21:29:57->> Lade Blacklist
09.09.2006 21:29:58->> entpacke Blacklist
09.09.2006 21:29:58->> Blacklist geladen
09.09.2006 21:29:58->> Start Wissensdatenbank
09.09.2006 21:29:58->> Parse itemcache
09.09.2006 21:29:58<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:2)
09.09.2006 21:29:58->> Start Parsen 36689078
09.09.2006 21:29:58<<- ClientVersion: 5595
09.09.2006 21:30:00<<- Typ2 hat 0 neue Einträge
09.09.2006 21:30:00->> Ende Parsen 36691343
09.09.2006 21:30:00->> Parse questcache
09.09.2006 21:30:00<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:1)
09.09.2006 21:30:00->> Start Parsen 36691359
09.09.2006 21:30:00<<- ClientVersion: 5595
09.09.2006 21:30:00<<- Typ1 hat 0 neue Einträge
09.09.2006 21:30:00->> Ende Parsen 36691515
09.09.2006 21:30:00->> Parse creaturecache
09.09.2006 21:30:00<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:3)
09.09.2006 21:30:00->> Start Parsen 36691531
09.09.2006 21:30:00<<- ClientVersion: 5595
09.09.2006 21:30:01<<- Typ3 hat 0 neue Einträge
09.09.2006 21:30:01->> Ende Parsen 36691828
09.09.2006 21:30:01->> Sprachkontrolle
09.09.2006 21:30:01->> keine neuen Daten gefunden
09.09.2006 21:30:01->> FTP: Disconnecting.
09.09.2006 21:30:01->> FTP: Disconnected.


----------



## Dego (9. September 2006)

09.09.2006 13:45:00<<- BLASC Version: 0.13.0 Build:219
09.09.2006 13:45:00<<- Lade Build Version von WoW
09.09.2006 13:45:00->> WoW Build Version: 5595
09.09.2006 13:45:00->> Programm gestartet
09.09.2006 13:45:00->> Timer:1000
09.09.2006 13:45:00->> WoWFileName: C:\Games\World of Warcraft\wow.exe
09.09.2006 13:45:00->> Autoupdate: -1
09.09.2006 13:45:00->> Modus: 15
09.09.2006 13:45:00->> Gold: 0
09.09.2006 13:45:01->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
09.09.2006 13:45:01->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
09.09.2006 13:45:01->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
09.09.2006 13:45:01->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
09.09.2006 13:45:01->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
09.09.2006 13:45:01->>FTP_Anonym: 1
09.09.2006 13:45:01WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
09.09.2006 13:45:01WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
09.09.2006 13:45:08BLASC LOADER STARTENC:\Games\World of Warcraft\BLASC\BlascLoader.exe
09.09.2006 13:45:08BLASC LOADER STARTENC:\Games\World of Warcraft\BLASC\BlascLoader.exe
09.09.2006 13:47:22->> WoW als aktiv erkannt (09.09.2006 13:47:22)
09.09.2006 13:47:22->> BLASCrafter wird aktualisiert
09.09.2006 13:47:22->> BLASCrafter fertig aktualisiert
09.09.2006 13:47:22->> WoW.exe als Running Application gefunden
09.09.2006 15:26:08->> WoW als beendet erkannt
09.09.2006 15:26:08->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
09.09.2006 15:26:08->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
09.09.2006 15:26:08->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
09.09.2006 15:26:08->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
09.09.2006 15:26:08->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
09.09.2006 15:26:08->>FTP_Anonym: 1
09.09.2006 15:26:08WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
09.09.2006 15:26:08WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
09.09.2006 15:26:08<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
09.09.2006 15:26:08<<- Suche nach C:\Games\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\SABOO\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
09.09.2006 15:26:08<<- Datei gefunden C:\Games\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\SABOO\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
09.09.2006 15:26:08->> Suche abgeschlossen
09.09.2006 15:26:08->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 1
09.09.2006 15:26:08->> Aktuelles Profil: SABOO
09.09.2006 15:26:08->> Aktuelle Datei: C:\Games\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\SABOO\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
09.09.2006 15:26:08->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
09.09.2006 15:26:08->> FTP: Connected.
09.09.2006 15:26:09->> FTP: Connection established
09.09.2006 15:26:09<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
09.09.2006 15:26:09<<- Laden von ({703478CA-603F-4239-8DC1-DF7A62C90B23}.lua)
09.09.2006 15:26:09<<- Upload der LUA Datei ({703478CA-603F-4239-8DC1-DF7A62C90B23}.lua
09.09.2006 15:26:09FTPPREPUT Filename=C:\Games\World of Warcraft\BLASC\tmp\~tmpdata.dat   -- SERVERFILENAME={703478CA-603F-4239-8DC1-DF7A62C90B23}.lua
09.09.2006 15:26:09->> FTP: Starting FTP transfer
09.09.2006 15:26:09FTPWORKBEGIN
09.09.2006 15:26:09FTPWORKS
09.09.2006 15:26:09FTPWORKD Datentransfer: 100% (Geschwindigkeit 108,64 KB/s )
09.09.2006 15:26:09FTPWORKE
09.09.2006 15:26:09FTPWORKEND
09.09.2006 15:26:09->> FTP: Transfer complete
09.09.2006 15:26:09FTPAFPUT
09.09.2006 15:26:09<<- Datei erfolgreich übertragen
09.09.2006 15:26:09->> FTP: Disconnecting.
09.09.2006 15:26:09->> FTP: Disconnected.
09.09.2006 15:26:09->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
09.09.2006 15:26:09->> FTP: Connected.
09.09.2006 15:26:09->> FTP: Connection established
09.09.2006 15:26:09->> Lade Blacklist
09.09.2006 15:26:10->> entpacke Blacklist
09.09.2006 15:26:10->> Blacklist geladen
09.09.2006 15:26:10->> Start Wissensdatenbank
09.09.2006 15:26:10->> Parse itemcache
09.09.2006 15:26:10<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:2)
09.09.2006 15:26:10->> Start Parsen 6821562
09.09.2006 15:26:10<<- ClientVersion: 5595
09.09.2006 15:26:13<<- Typ2 hat 0 neue Einträge
09.09.2006 15:26:13->> Ende Parsen 6824234
09.09.2006 15:26:13->> Parse questcache
09.09.2006 15:26:13<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:1)
09.09.2006 15:26:13->> Start Parsen 6824234
09.09.2006 15:26:13<<- ClientVersion: 5595
09.09.2006 15:26:13<<- Typ1 hat 0 neue Einträge
09.09.2006 15:26:13->> Ende Parsen 6824406
09.09.2006 15:26:13->> Parse creaturecache
09.09.2006 15:26:13<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:3)
09.09.2006 15:26:13->> Start Parsen 6824406
09.09.2006 15:26:13<<- ClientVersion: 5595
09.09.2006 15:26:13<<- Typ3 hat 0 neue Einträge
09.09.2006 15:26:13->> Ende Parsen 6824640
09.09.2006 15:26:13->> Sprachkontrolle
09.09.2006 15:26:13->> keine neuen Daten gefunden
09.09.2006 15:26:14->> FTP: Disconnecting.
09.09.2006 15:26:14->> FTP: Disconnected.
09.09.2006 17:29:37->> WoW als aktiv erkannt (09.09.2006 17:29:37)
09.09.2006 17:29:37->> BLASCrafter wird aktualisiert
09.09.2006 17:29:37->> BLASCrafter fertig aktualisiert
09.09.2006 17:29:37->> WoW.exe als Running Application gefunden
09.09.2006 17:29:43->> WoW als beendet erkannt
09.09.2006 17:29:43->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
09.09.2006 17:29:43->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
09.09.2006 17:29:43->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
09.09.2006 17:29:43->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
09.09.2006 17:29:43->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
09.09.2006 17:29:43->>FTP_Anonym: 1
09.09.2006 17:29:43WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
09.09.2006 17:29:43WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
09.09.2006 17:29:43<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
09.09.2006 17:29:43<<- Suche nach C:\Games\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\SABOO\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
09.09.2006 17:29:43<<- Datei gefunden C:\Games\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\SABOO\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
09.09.2006 17:29:43->> Suche abgeschlossen
09.09.2006 17:29:43->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 1
09.09.2006 17:29:43->> Aktuelles Profil: SABOO
09.09.2006 17:29:43->> Aktuelle Datei: C:\Games\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\SABOO\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
09.09.2006 17:29:43->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
09.09.2006 17:29:43->> FTP: Connected.
09.09.2006 17:29:44->> FTP: Connection established
09.09.2006 17:29:47<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
09.09.2006 17:29:47<<- Laden von ({7820A228-7C21-409B-B62D-493E3BCEC4A9}.lua)
09.09.2006 17:29:47<<- KEIN Upload: FEHLER: BLASC_upload = 1
09.09.2006 17:29:47->> FTP: Disconnecting.
09.09.2006 17:29:47->> FTP: Disconnected.
09.09.2006 17:29:47->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
09.09.2006 17:29:48->> FTP: Connected.
09.09.2006 17:29:51->> FTP: Connection established
09.09.2006 17:29:51->> Lade Blacklist
09.09.2006 17:29:53->> entpacke Blacklist
09.09.2006 17:29:53->> Blacklist geladen
09.09.2006 17:29:53->> Start Wissensdatenbank
09.09.2006 17:29:53->> Parse itemcache
09.09.2006 17:29:53<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:2)
09.09.2006 17:29:53->> Start Parsen 14244234
09.09.2006 17:29:53<<- ClientVersion: 5595
09.09.2006 17:29:56<<- Typ2 hat 0 neue Einträge
09.09.2006 17:29:56->> Ende Parsen 14247296
09.09.2006 17:29:56->> Parse questcache
09.09.2006 17:29:56<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:1)
09.09.2006 17:29:56->> Start Parsen 14247312
09.09.2006 17:29:56<<- ClientVersion: 5595
09.09.2006 17:29:56<<- Typ1 hat 0 neue Einträge
09.09.2006 17:29:56->> Ende Parsen 14247484
09.09.2006 17:29:56->> Parse creaturecache
09.09.2006 17:29:56<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:3)
09.09.2006 17:29:56->> Start Parsen 14247484
09.09.2006 17:29:56<<- ClientVersion: 5595
09.09.2006 17:29:57<<- Typ3 hat 0 neue Einträge
09.09.2006 17:29:57->> Ende Parsen 14247765
09.09.2006 17:29:57->> Sprachkontrolle
09.09.2006 17:29:57->> keine neuen Daten gefunden
09.09.2006 17:29:57->> FTP: Disconnecting.
09.09.2006 17:29:57->> FTP: Disconnected.
09.09.2006 17:37:33->> WoW als aktiv erkannt (09.09.2006 17:37:33)
09.09.2006 17:37:33->> BLASCrafter wird aktualisiert
09.09.2006 17:37:33->> BLASCrafter fertig aktualisiert
09.09.2006 17:37:33->> WoW.exe als Running Application gefunden
09.09.2006 17:39:54->> WoW als beendet erkannt
09.09.2006 17:39:55->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
09.09.2006 17:39:55->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
09.09.2006 17:39:55->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
09.09.2006 17:39:55->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
09.09.2006 17:39:55->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
09.09.2006 17:39:55->>FTP_Anonym: 1
09.09.2006 17:39:55WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
09.09.2006 17:39:55WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
09.09.2006 17:39:55<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
09.09.2006 17:39:55<<- Suche nach C:\Games\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\SABOO\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
09.09.2006 17:39:55<<- Datei gefunden C:\Games\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\SABOO\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
09.09.2006 17:39:55->> Suche abgeschlossen
09.09.2006 17:39:55->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 1
09.09.2006 17:39:55->> Aktuelles Profil: SABOO
09.09.2006 17:39:55->> Aktuelle Datei: C:\Games\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\SABOO\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
09.09.2006 17:39:55->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
09.09.2006 17:39:55->> FTP: Connected.
09.09.2006 17:39:55->> FTP: Connection established
09.09.2006 17:39:55<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
09.09.2006 17:39:55<<- Laden von ({8A70F221-08F6-4C65-836E-0E71A115C384}.lua)
09.09.2006 17:39:55<<- Upload der LUA Datei ({8A70F221-08F6-4C65-836E-0E71A115C384}.lua
09.09.2006 17:39:55FTPPREPUT Filename=C:\Games\World of Warcraft\BLASC\tmp\~tmpdata.dat   -- SERVERFILENAME={8A70F221-08F6-4C65-836E-0E71A115C384}.lua
09.09.2006 17:39:55->> FTP: Starting FTP transfer
09.09.2006 17:39:55FTPWORKBEGIN
09.09.2006 17:39:55FTPWORKS
09.09.2006 17:39:55FTPWORKD Datentransfer: 100% (Geschwindigkeit 0,00 KB/s )
09.09.2006 17:39:55FTPWORKE
09.09.2006 17:39:55FTPWORKEND
09.09.2006 17:39:55->> FTP: Transfer complete
09.09.2006 17:39:55FTPAFPUT
09.09.2006 17:39:55<<- Datei erfolgreich übertragen
09.09.2006 17:39:55->> FTP: Disconnecting.
09.09.2006 17:39:55->> FTP: Disconnected.
09.09.2006 17:39:55->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
09.09.2006 17:39:56->> FTP: Connected.
09.09.2006 17:39:56->> FTP: Connection established
09.09.2006 17:39:56->> Lade Blacklist
09.09.2006 17:39:57->> entpacke Blacklist
09.09.2006 17:39:57->> Blacklist geladen
09.09.2006 17:39:57->> Start Wissensdatenbank
09.09.2006 17:39:57->> Parse itemcache
09.09.2006 17:39:57<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:2)
09.09.2006 17:39:57->> Start Parsen 14848109
09.09.2006 17:39:57<<- ClientVersion: 5595
09.09.2006 17:40:00<<- Typ2 hat 0 neue Einträge
09.09.2006 17:40:00->> Ende Parsen 14850750
09.09.2006 17:40:00->> Parse questcache
09.09.2006 17:40:00<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:1)
09.09.2006 17:40:00->> Start Parsen 14850765
09.09.2006 17:40:00<<- ClientVersion: 5595
09.09.2006 17:40:00<<- Typ1 hat 0 neue Einträge
09.09.2006 17:40:00->> Ende Parsen 14850937
09.09.2006 17:40:00->> Parse creaturecache
09.09.2006 17:40:00<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:3)
09.09.2006 17:40:00->> Start Parsen 14850937
09.09.2006 17:40:00<<- ClientVersion: 5595
09.09.2006 17:40:00<<- Typ3 hat 0 neue Einträge
09.09.2006 17:40:00->> Ende Parsen 14851187
09.09.2006 17:40:00->> Sprachkontrolle
09.09.2006 17:40:00->> keine neuen Daten gefunden
09.09.2006 17:40:00->> FTP: Disconnecting.
09.09.2006 17:40:00->> FTP: Disconnected.
09.09.2006 17:53:15BLASC LOADER STARTENC:\Games\World of Warcraft\BLASC\BlascLoader.exe
09.09.2006 17:53:15BLASC LOADER STARTENC:\Games\World of Warcraft\BLASC\BlascLoader.exe
09.09.2006 17:56:10->> WoW als aktiv erkannt (09.09.2006 17:56:10)
09.09.2006 17:56:10->> BLASCrafter wird aktualisiert
09.09.2006 17:56:10->> BLASCrafter fertig aktualisiert
09.09.2006 17:56:10->> WoW.exe als Running Application gefunden
09.09.2006 18:01:18->> WoW als beendet erkannt
09.09.2006 18:01:18->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
09.09.2006 18:01:18->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
09.09.2006 18:01:18->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
09.09.2006 18:01:18->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
09.09.2006 18:01:18->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
09.09.2006 18:01:18->>FTP_Anonym: 1
09.09.2006 18:01:18WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
09.09.2006 18:01:18WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
09.09.2006 18:01:18<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
09.09.2006 18:01:18<<- Suche nach C:\Games\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\SABOO\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
09.09.2006 18:01:18<<- Datei gefunden C:\Games\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\SABOO\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
09.09.2006 18:01:18->> Suche abgeschlossen
09.09.2006 18:01:18->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 1
09.09.2006 18:01:18->> Aktuelles Profil: SABOO
09.09.2006 18:01:18->> Aktuelle Datei: C:\Games\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\SABOO\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
09.09.2006 18:01:18->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
09.09.2006 18:01:18->> FTP: Connected.
09.09.2006 18:01:18->> FTP: Connection established
09.09.2006 18:01:18<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
09.09.2006 18:01:18<<- Laden von ({812ED961-7E50-4190-8177-497D4629F258}.lua)
09.09.2006 18:01:18<<- Upload der LUA Datei ({812ED961-7E50-4190-8177-497D4629F258}.lua
09.09.2006 18:01:18FTPPREPUT Filename=C:\Games\World of Warcraft\BLASC\tmp\~tmpdata.dat   -- SERVERFILENAME={812ED961-7E50-4190-8177-497D4629F258}.lua
09.09.2006 18:01:18->> FTP: Starting FTP transfer
09.09.2006 18:01:19FTPWORKBEGIN
09.09.2006 18:01:19FTPWORKS
09.09.2006 18:01:19FTPWORKD Datentransfer: 100% (Geschwindigkeit 63,66 KB/s )
09.09.2006 18:01:19FTPWORKE
09.09.2006 18:01:19FTPWORKEND
09.09.2006 18:01:19->> FTP: Transfer complete
09.09.2006 18:01:19FTPAFPUT
09.09.2006 18:01:19<<- Datei erfolgreich übertragen
09.09.2006 18:01:19->> FTP: Disconnecting.
09.09.2006 18:01:19->> FTP: Disconnected.
09.09.2006 18:01:19->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
09.09.2006 18:01:19->> FTP: Connected.
09.09.2006 18:01:19->> FTP: Connection established
09.09.2006 18:01:19->> Lade Blacklist
09.09.2006 18:01:20->> entpacke Blacklist
09.09.2006 18:01:20->> Blacklist geladen
09.09.2006 18:01:20->> Start Wissensdatenbank
09.09.2006 18:01:20->> Parse itemcache
09.09.2006 18:01:20<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:2)
09.09.2006 18:01:20->> Start Parsen 16131468
09.09.2006 18:01:20<<- ClientVersion: 5595
09.09.2006 18:01:23<<- Typ2 hat 0 neue Einträge
09.09.2006 18:01:23->> Ende Parsen 16134140
09.09.2006 18:01:23->> Parse questcache
09.09.2006 18:01:23<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:1)
09.09.2006 18:01:23->> Start Parsen 16134156
09.09.2006 18:01:23<<- ClientVersion: 5595
09.09.2006 18:01:23<<- Typ1 hat 0 neue Einträge
09.09.2006 18:01:23->> Ende Parsen 16134328
09.09.2006 18:01:23->> Parse creaturecache
09.09.2006 18:01:23<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:3)
09.09.2006 18:01:23->> Start Parsen 16134343
09.09.2006 18:01:23<<- ClientVersion: 5595
09.09.2006 18:01:23<<- Typ3 hat 0 neue Einträge
09.09.2006 18:01:23->> Ende Parsen 16134593
09.09.2006 18:01:23->> Sprachkontrolle
09.09.2006 18:01:23->> keine neuen Daten gefunden
09.09.2006 18:01:23->> FTP: Disconnecting.
09.09.2006 18:01:23->> FTP: Disconnected.


----------



## Whitecat (10. September 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Postet mal die Debug.txt aus dem BLASC Verzeichniss



Hier die Daten von mir: Ergänzen muss ich noch, dass im Blasc die Meldungen kommt, das Profil nicht ergänzt wurde, da keinen VERÄNDERUNGEN da waren. Wenn das der Fall wäre, müssten doch noch altdaten vorhandne sein...

09.09.2006 14:34:54<<- BLASC Version: 0.13.0 Build:219
09.09.2006 14:34:54<<- Lade Build Version von WoW
09.09.2006 14:34:54->> WoW Build Version: 5595
09.09.2006 14:34:55->> Programm gestartet
09.09.2006 14:34:55->> Timer:1000
09.09.2006 14:34:55->> WoWFileName: G:\Programme\World of Warcraft\wow.exe
09.09.2006 14:34:55->> Autoupdate: 0
09.09.2006 14:34:55->> Modus: 15
09.09.2006 14:34:55->> Gold: 0
09.09.2006 14:34:55->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
09.09.2006 14:34:55->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
09.09.2006 14:34:55->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
09.09.2006 14:34:55->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
09.09.2006 14:34:55->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
09.09.2006 14:34:55->>FTP_Anonym: 1
09.09.2006 14:34:55WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
09.09.2006 14:34:55WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
09.09.2006 14:34:55->> WoW als aktiv erkannt (09.09.2006 14:34:55)
09.09.2006 14:34:55->> BLASCrafter wird aktualisiert
09.09.2006 14:34:56BLASCrafter für Dun_Morogh geladen
09.09.2006 14:34:57->> BLASCrafter fertig aktualisiert
09.09.2006 14:34:57->> WoW.exe als Running Application gefunden
09.09.2006 14:35:58->> Manueller Datenabgleich
09.09.2006 14:35:58<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
09.09.2006 14:35:58<<- Suche nach G:\Programme\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\INTERSKORPION\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
09.09.2006 14:35:58<<- Datei gefunden G:\Programme\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\INTERSKORPION\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
09.09.2006 14:35:58->> Suche abgeschlossen
09.09.2006 14:35:58->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 1
09.09.2006 14:35:58->> Aktuelles Profil: INTERSKORPION
09.09.2006 14:35:58->> Aktuelle Datei: G:\Programme\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\INTERSKORPION\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
09.09.2006 14:35:58->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
09.09.2006 14:35:58->> FTP: Connected.
09.09.2006 14:35:58->> FTP: Connection established
09.09.2006 14:35:58<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
09.09.2006 14:35:58<<- Laden von ({3714AFE7-749B-47D8-8F76-96F12559E2BC}.lua)
09.09.2006 14:35:58<<- KEIN Upload: FEHLER: BLASC_upload = 1
09.09.2006 14:35:58->> FTP: Disconnecting.
09.09.2006 14:35:58->> FTP: Disconnected.
09.09.2006 14:35:58->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
09.09.2006 14:35:58->> FTP: Connected.
09.09.2006 14:35:59->> FTP: Connection established
09.09.2006 14:35:59->> Lade Blacklist
09.09.2006 14:35:59->> entpacke Blacklist
09.09.2006 14:35:59->> Blacklist geladen
09.09.2006 14:35:59->> Start Wissensdatenbank
09.09.2006 14:35:59->> Parse itemcache
09.09.2006 14:35:59<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:2)
09.09.2006 14:35:59->> Start Parsen 2469468
09.09.2006 14:35:59<<- ClientVersion: 5595
09.09.2006 14:36:06<<- Typ2 hat 0 neue Einträge
09.09.2006 14:36:06->> Ende Parsen 2475937
09.09.2006 14:36:06->> Parse questcache
09.09.2006 14:36:06<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:1)
09.09.2006 14:36:06->> Start Parsen 2475968
09.09.2006 14:36:06<<- ClientVersion: 5595
09.09.2006 14:36:06<<- Typ1 hat 0 neue Einträge
09.09.2006 14:36:06->> Ende Parsen 2476140
09.09.2006 14:36:06->> Parse creaturecache
09.09.2006 14:36:06<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:3)
09.09.2006 14:36:06->> Start Parsen 2476171
09.09.2006 14:36:06<<- ClientVersion: 5595
09.09.2006 14:36:07<<- Typ3 hat 0 neue Einträge
09.09.2006 14:36:07->> Ende Parsen 2476625
09.09.2006 14:36:07->> Sprachkontrolle
09.09.2006 14:36:07->> keine neuen Daten gefunden
09.09.2006 14:36:07->> FTP: Disconnecting.
09.09.2006 14:36:07->> FTP: Disconnected.


----------



## Felias (10. September 2006)

Hier auch mal meine debug.txt im anhang. ich hoffe doch was wird bald gelöst, denn ich hab bisher viel von der Seite und dem porgramm gehalten.

Felias


----------



## Marcis (10. September 2006)

Same bei mir.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Marcis
Aegwynn
Council of Knights


----------



## Strossek (10. September 2006)

Dito

Strossek
Zirkel des Cenarius
Darkshore Raiders


----------



## Maynard (10. September 2006)

Ich stehe vor demsleben Problem

Name : Warhon
Gilde : totenkopf
Server : Anetheron


----------



## Trammo (10. September 2006)

Ich hab das gleiche Problem

Name: Trammo
Gilde:  PvPSauflords
Server: Gul'dan


----------



## Nìôí (10. September 2006)

Habe auch das gleiche Problem.
Transfer funktioniert fehlerlos und dennoch habe ich bei meinem Char keine Aktualisierung. Habe die letzten 2 Tage mehrfach Aktualierungen hochgeladen und mein Blascprofil hat noch keine Aktualisierung erhalten.

Habe neue Items, die Gilde verlassen und nen neuen PvP Rang.
Seht aber auch am Datum das die Daten jetzt ca. 1 Monat alt sind.

Char: http://www.buffed.de/?c=194868

Hier die debug.txt aus den BLASC Verzeichniss.
---
10.09.2006 17:10:56<<- BLASC Version: 0.13.0 Build:219
10.09.2006 17:10:56<<- Lade Build Version von WoW
10.09.2006 17:10:57->> WoW Build Version: 5595
10.09.2006 17:10:57->> Programm gestartet
10.09.2006 17:10:57->> Timer:1000
10.09.2006 17:10:57->> WoWFileName: C:\Games\World of Warcraft\wow.exe
10.09.2006 17:10:57->> Autoupdate: -1
10.09.2006 17:10:57->> Modus: 11
10.09.2006 17:10:57->> Gold: 0
10.09.2006 17:10:57->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
10.09.2006 17:10:57->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
10.09.2006 17:10:57->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
10.09.2006 17:10:57->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
10.09.2006 17:10:57->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
10.09.2006 17:10:57->>FTP_Anonym: 1
10.09.2006 17:10:57WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
10.09.2006 17:10:57WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
---

Hoffe das hilft euch und somit uns weiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plumer (10. September 2006)

Ich hab das gleiche problem. Oder bin ich zu ungeduldig? und wenn ja, wie lange dauert es in der regel, ein profil zu erstellen, oder zu ändern?
Es wär schön, eine lösng zu erfahren.

Daten:
Name: Felsenadler
Server: Die Nachtwache
Gilde: Die Macht des Greifen

ich lege mein debug auch als anhang hinzu.


----------



## MaiThai (10. September 2006)

Mahlzeit!

Ich hab das gleiche Problem. Der Upload klappt, ich krieg auch eine Meldung, dass das Profil aktualisiert wurde, leider kann ich keinen der hochgeladenen Chars bei buffed.de finden.

Erster Upload ist 3 Tage her. Woran liegt's?

Gruß

MaiThai


----------



## Gast (10. September 2006)

Bei mir immernoch seit 3 tagen keine reaktion von dieser seite bzw. profiler. is da was in arbeit ?? ja ich weiß bestimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber kurze info wäre nice danke

Debug/lua seite 1 

grüße


----------



## Regnor (11. September 2006)

Gast schrieb:


> Bei mir immernoch seit 3 tagen keine reaktion von dieser seite bzw. profiler. is da was in arbeit ?? ja ich weiß bestimmt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So, sry das wir nicht immer Instant antworten können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber es gibt auch Wochenenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja, da ich hier nur von Strossek eine DEBUG bekommen habe antworte ich mal gezielt darauf, bitte aber auch alle anderen dannach zu schauen.

Laut der DEBUG Datei wurde dein Char nicht aktualisiert da der BLASCProfiler (LUA) keine neuen Daten geschrieben hatte. Daher bitte einfach mal WoW starten, in der Charakterauswahl auf den Button "AddOns" klicken und schauen ob der BLASCProfiler aktiviert ist (eventuell schauen ob "veraltete AddOns aktivieren" aktiv ist).

So, ich hoffe das konnte einigen von euch helfen, wenn nicht dann bitte am besten die DEBUG.txt und Charname/Server per PM an mich, ich schau mir dann die Probleme seperat an.

Gruß Regnor


----------



## Nìôí (11. September 2006)

Hi Regnor,

also als erstes möchte ich darauf hinweisen das ich den Inhalt meiner debug.txt in meinem Post gepostet habe und zu deinen Hinweisen bzgl. des BLASCProfilers kann ich dir versichern das ich ihn aktiviert habe sowie auch den Hacken bei "veraltete AddOns aktivieren" gesetzt habe.



Nìôí schrieb:


> [...]
> Hier die debug.txt aus den BLASC Verzeichniss.
> ---
> 10.09.2006 17:10:56<<- BLASC Version: 0.13.0 Build:219
> ...


Hoffe du kannst damit was anfangen und findest den eventuellen Fehler.

Beste Grüße
Nio


----------



## Regnor (11. September 2006)

Hallo,

wie schon hier (http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=1222) gepostet hatten wir über das Wochenende ein paar Probleme bezüglich des eintragens der Daten. Jetzt läuft alles wieder und die Daten werden übertragen. So sollten im laufe des Tages alle Chars wieder aktuell sein. Sollte euer/dein Char bis morgen nicht aktuell sein, dann poste(t) bitte hier nochmal.

Gruß Regnor


----------



## Nìôí (11. September 2006)

Vielen Danke für die schnelle Antwort Regnor.

-Nio


----------

